# Ring Totes



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love these, and other people have bought them after seeing mine, and like them as well! There are 2 sizes, large, and small. I have 2 large ones, one black, one red, and 2 small ones one navy, and one pink. I picked up a turquise one for a friend, and it was beautiful!! I use the small ones for every day training, and the large one for shows, because it fits my purse, food ect in the bag part. I can fit a dumbell in each front pocket, and have it held there by the strap always being conveinient for me to grab. As many people know, dumbells do like to try and hide on you in those big inside compartments in bags. I have been using them for about 5 years now. I have tried other bags, including a really nice doggonegood bad, but just didn't care for them. Good luck finding what you want!! Here is a link!




Cabela's: Ellington Women's Cargo Tote


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What are you thinking of toting? What is your price range?

I have different totes for different things, and actually use a backpack for training (toys, collars, leads, dumbbells, gloves, clickers, Rescue Remedy, Arnica, poop bags, comb, brush, arm bands etc etc).

For utility shows, I have custom bags made for the articles and gloves. For Open I just bring the dumbbell to the steward while the dog before me is working. For field I have a few bags with training stuff and grooming supplies. For almost all shows I use my back pack and leave it at the crate.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Chris Christensen has one.

I've also thought about using one of the ones from Michael's or JoAnn Fabrics that are meant for scrapbooking supplies. It also has tons of pockets on the outside like the CC one.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The Chris Christensen ones looks pretty nice! The price is pretty decent too. I have been using a diaper bag for all my grooming supplies, when I go places.

Grooming Accessories

I have been trying to find something nice for my grooming room, but still something that I can tote places.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How much stuff do you want/need ringside?

Nothing to carry to the ring in Nov.
I just carried my dumbbell in Open.
Utility I have my articles bag.

My vote? Save your money for more fun stuff like training videos, articles, custom dumbbells and eventually a fancy articles bag. ;-)

Now, if you mean a training bag that holds all your gear and is left at your set up when you walk to the ring... I like the Outward Hound bag. Go it online for $20. Comes in four or so colors. Gaping main compartment (that also has little pockets) and some pockets and zippers on the outside.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I may have confused you guys lol. I mean for actually ringside bags for the breed ring. I'll look at the links you've provided me with!


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I have this one: Shop AWP 16" Poly Carpenter's Tote at Lowes.com

I think it's around $30. It has a ton of pockets of all sizes and both a carry strap and a solid handle to carry it with. I love it


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought a craft tote at Target like this one: Scrapbook101. Tote-ally cool 2 totes

I've actually seen handlers with the same one, so apparently it's a popular ring tote


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh thank you so much for letting me know about these! I knew the trial I would be at yesterday was down the street from a Cabela's (don't have one locally) so I went and bought the small turquoise. I love it! I showed it off to everyone at the show and I think Cabela's ended up selling at least 8 bags yesterday! LOL



Stretchdrive said:


> I love these, and other people have bought them after seeing mine, and like them as well! There are 2 sizes, large, and small. I have 2 large ones, one black, one red, and 2 small ones one navy, and one pink. I picked up a turquise one for a friend, and it was beautiful!! I use the small ones for every day training, and the large one for shows, because it fits my purse, food ect in the bag part. I can fit a dumbell in each front pocket, and have it held there by the strap always being conveinient for me to grab. As many people know, dumbells do like to try and hide on you in those big inside compartments in bags. I have been using them for about 5 years now. I have tried other bags, including a really nice doggonegood bad, but just didn't care for them. Good luck finding what you want!! Here is a link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you got one!! They are very handy. The turquise one is very pretty.


----------

